# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Lagebericht am Gaisberg??

## Charly82

Hi!

Wie schauts aus oben? ab wo könnte man schon fahren? zistel?
möcht am sonntag fahren gehen!

mfg, charly

----------


## Roberto

morgen gibts an Lagebericht - ich fahr heute rauf....

----------


## Roberto

LAGEBERICHT: Beste Schnee und Pistenverhältnisse, mehr Langläufer und teilweise sogar noch Tourengeher am Monte Gais unterwegs - natürlich kann man sich bikemäßig "runterkämpfen" - mit Spaß dürfte das allerdings wenig zu tun haben - der Schnee ist natürlich total weich und trägt überhaupt nicht - und dort wo es aper ist, (relativ weit herunten, bzw. dort, wo die Sonne den ganzen Tag ansteht) - ja dort ist natürlich alles extrem weich und matschig (ohne ein "Grüner" zu sein meine ich, dass es momentan nicht wirklich gut aussieht, wenn man mit dem Bike diese extrem weiche Grasnabe "durchwühlt" - da bekommt man am Gaissi eher Probleme als "Zuspruch" - und auf unseren Hausberg als absolut geiles DH/Freeriderevier sollten wir ein schon ein bisserl schauen...
Mein persönliches Fazit: noch 14 halbwegs schöne Tage und man kann am Gaissi wieder absolut Spaß haben - bis dahin: rauf aufs Rennrad/Hardtail/etc. - und Kondi machen....
Hugh - ich habe gesprochen *ggggggggg*

----------


## Monty Burns

dann werd i näxte wochn halt streeten gehn ... man is ja flexibl

----------


## Charly82

hmpf .. dann werd i mal den vielleicht mal den hausruck "untersuchen" ...

----------


## klamsi

ma gfrei mi scho wieda aufn gaissi wann a endlich wieda schneefrei und trocken is !!  

jetzt hern endlich diese depressionen auf !! 

mfg

----------


## Monty Burns

war gestern auch obn und muas sagen, da geht no lang nix! am Spitz liegt sicher no a meter schnee und an fahrn ist nicht zu denken   ab der zistel gehts dann halbwex, aber halt eher sehr langsam! werd vielleicht nachher no paar Photos reinstellen, dass es euch vorstelln kennts!

werd die wochn halt, wie am Sonntag streetn gehn, vielleicht sieht man sich  

an scheen!

----------


## Poison :)

STREETEN ist das stichwort 

hast heud zeit?gemma fahren?
waren gestern in da josefi-au...haben bissl gschaufelt 

seit wann bist du in sbg?du wolltest doch erst in einer woche oder so kommen?
hab aber keineswegs was dagegen einzuwenden 

gemma radeln?-->traumwetter

----------


## Monty Burns

heut leider ka zeit, weil hackeln! ab morgen aber dann bis zum Ostermontag Zeit genug! hoff ma des wetter bleibt so scheen!

bin seid Fr Abend in sbg und war a scho vü unterwex! wir ham am sonntag a zwa typen mit fox trikots troffen, einer davon hat a rm7 und hat irgendwas vom priester erzählt! kennst du die?

----------


## pAz

also ich kenns ned wiakli,aba der raffi(jetzt nua nu bmx)hat mal eins ghabt(wos die alten fotos gibt in sbg. wos vom haus u. garagendach in aigen springen...weist was i mein?)!!

man macht aba imma wida neue begegnungen,ich bin vorgestern am überfuhrsteg gsessn und don foan 3 leit(2 mit ghost dh 888..da andre whitbrothers,deemax beide usw. oiso sher fein)vorbei hab i nu nie gsehn...

man hört/sieht sich dan morgen 

foast du dan am abend imma nach ahuse(aigen)??wenn ja wann?

----------


## Monty Burns

weiß schon welche bilder du meinst, da war da rk no aktiv! was geht mit erm eigentlich?

jes fahr immer heim nach Aigo, nur wann kann ich dir nicht sagen! hängt vom cheffe ab

----------


## Poison :)

meld dich flo 

priester is gestern a mörder-gap ghupft....
höhenunterschied: ca. 7 meter 
(so wie ers hupfen wollt,is sich ned ganz ausgangen)
weite ca. 5-8meter..schwer zu schätzen!

beim ersten mal hat ihn seine monster gerettet,beim zweiten mal gings leider schief  

fetter sturz...gott sei dank nix passiert (fast nix *g*)
sein linker fu war ziemlich kaputt (alle zehen ham bissl gebrochen ausgschaut  )

und kurbel im arsch (steht am rahmen an *lol* )

heud gehen eh wieder einige leud biken...wie schauts aus?

mfg kevin

----------


## klamsi

he gibts pics davon ?? (allgemein heut ) ??

ma mag a wieda moi geh naja !

mfg

----------


## Poison :)

allgemein gibts kane pix...nur a video von seine 2 sprünge

----------


## andi

wo zu sehen??wo gesprungen??

----------


## Poison :)

> war *ur* cool heute ;-) ... an klamsi hab ich (glaub ich) jetzt a no troffen?


shut up  :Lol: 

man sieht sich bis freitag nochmal am berg-flo  :Wink:

----------


## noox

wenn ihr ab freitag wieder unterwegs seid: noox bitte auch fragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

eh klor

----------


## Poison :)

war xetrem fein "gestern" zu fahren
badass andi hat glei an patsch ghabt...ge weida

freu mich schon in 6-7 stunden wieder am radl zu sitzn  :Smile: 

guade nahct

----------


## noox

Wie schaut's aus wegen heut?

----------


## Poison :)

mir is schlecht  :Lol: 

ich hoff da georg fahrt heud auch,
paz, kevin, sebi und du wollen fahren (könnt ma irgendwie shutteln?)

lg kevin

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Schöne Fotos habts da. Macht echt Lust auf heizen!!!

----------


## Poison :)

heud is ja traumwetter...  :Smile:  

freu mich schon aufs fahren!

----------


## noox

War wieder extremst fein heute. Nur nächstes mal will ich das mit Kette fahren. Und a bissl weniger Stress, dass ich mir die (für mich neue) Strecke nach Guggental auch ansehen und merken kann  :Smile: 

Und jetzt weiß ich, dass man beim Nocksteinstückl, vor dem ich doch immer Respekt habe, auch über den Baumstumpf fahren kann - und das ohne Überschlag... Ich muss mir da mal a andere Linie suchen - ich komme jedesmal noch weiter links.

----------


## pAz

ja war sehr sehr geil!
von dem licht auch noch ok gegn 8 im unteren teil mit klarem brillenglas!
ja bis auf dein kettenriss und dem leichten stress wars perfekt,nur nass wär auch wider mal a gaudi!




> über den Baumstumpf fahren


pefekte linie  :Lol: 

vl. kommt eh heid nu a vid online  :Smile: 

lg paz

----------


## Poison :)

heud wirds knapp..aber baldmal  :Smile: 

war hammer heud!
stef&woifi haben sichs auch geben =)

bis bald
lg kevin

----------


## exkremento

werd mich demnäxt mal melden, wenn ich soweit alles erledigt habe und wieder zeit zum fahren hab, ..(was anundfürfsich bald sein dürfte).. @powertwins ..bitte pm mit handynummer schicken... bis bald..

----------


## pAz

gfrei mi scho auf heid obnd,einziger trost an dem grausamen schultag! :Lol:   
lg

----------


## klamsi

....war grad 3 kehre.....war recht lustig !.....und mit die milizents is ma a gedroht worden......"mit blaulicht weil da gets dann ganz schnö"...wie der herr meinte........war dann aber eh ganz freundlich nach einem kleinen gespräch  :Wink: 

fg

----------


## Poison :)

komm grad vom gaisberg, war wieder sehr geil  :Way To Go: 

seit ewigkeiten wieder mal sender gfahren:
-aufgrund vieler bäume wenig "flow"
-bin wohl mehr aufs fahren eingestellt als auf bremserei
-mitm giant um welten schwieriger/unlustiger als mitm alten kona
 trotzdem alles bis auf mei angstkurve:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...2470-sl-p.html
gefahren...
werd wohl heuer ned oft sender fahren (was vl. eh ned verkehrt is..)

sonnst extrem lässig, temperaturen angenehm und nichtmehr ganz so staubig  :Smile: 

bis bald, lg kevin

----------


## Monty Burns

Seas Peter!
Habe heute einen Petersfisch gegessen ... Tut mir leid falls ihr Freunde wart :-)

bis bald!

----------


## exkremento

dere.. ist schon ok.. kannte ich nur vom namen her... du sag lieber bescheid, wenn du mal im lande bist.. schleichst hier jedes mal wie so&#180;n furz umher.. 
der sommer wird aber eh lang... insofern... bis bald ;o)

----------


## Poison :)

> schleichst hier jedes mal wie so´n furz umher..

 zustimmung...
kein mux wenn unser zeitgenosse mal in sbg is...  :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## pAz

heud jemand unterwegs?

ps. ois guade Toni!

----------


## Poison :)

war wieder a traum heud...  :Smile: 

wieso hast ned gwartet, stef?

lg kevin

----------


## noox

Traum Wetter und Traum Strecken. Wenn wieder a bissl mehr Zeit ist müssma bei so am Wetter mit Helm-Cam fahren.

----------


## exkremento

war heute dritte kehre... die ersten meter kam ich mir wieder mal nach längerer pause etwas unbeholfen vor, aber dann ginx doch ganz gut..
sehen uns...

----------


## Toni, SB.com

...... für die Glückwünsch !

Hab die zwoa Tag ausnahmsweise mal ned am Gaissi, sondern am Schlenken verbracht........

Scghlechte Nachrichten leider von der Erentrudis - der Erentrudissteig ist komplett verholzt, ein flüssiges Fahren völlig unmöglich :-(

lg,
Toni

----------


## noox

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich!

Schade wegn Ehrentrudis. Du meinst vermutlich den "Steig", den ich unter Ochsensteig kenne. Runter in die Glasenbach Klamm. Der war echt immer voll lustig, vorallem weil man schnell oben ist und von oben bis unten dann eine abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt hat.

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> Du meinst vermutlich den "Steig", den ich unter Ochsensteig kenne. Runter in die Glasenbach Klamm.


Nein, das IST der Ochsensteig - oder auch Lettngrabenweg genannt - den gibt es nach wie vor  :Smile: 
Der Erentrudissteig beginnt oberhalb der Erentrudis (erst etwa 70hm uphill) und führt Richtung Vollererhof runter - dann zweigt man ab und kommt in st. Jakob raus. Is wirklich ein "Steigerl" mit einem kleinen Brückerl drin und zwei kurzen Uphill-Strecken dazwischen.......
Jetzt liegen aber (noch) etliche Bäume im Weg........
Toni

----------


## noox

Danke für die Aufklärung. Ich glaub den bin ich schon mal gfahren. Ist aber schon länger her.

----------


## Poison :)

entlich mal fetter regen  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:   
macht den hausberg mal wieder interessanten  :Wink:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Is der Gaisberg cool zum fahren?

----------


## pAz

> Is der Gaisberg cool zum fahren?


würd ich schon sagen :P

woher bist denn,dann kenn ma uns ja mal was ausmachen!


@all:wer fährtn am we.?
georg,basti,hannes...?

lg

----------


## skimp

> woher bist denn,dann kenn ma uns ja mal was ausmachen!


treffts eich am rosenhügel, oda?  :Wink:  

schen gruass aus wo-groa!

----------


## Poison :)

dere stef  :Smile: 

wie oft/wann bist jetzt übern sommer in sbg?
bzw. bist jetz schon regelmäßig drübn?

lg kevin  :Wink:

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Werd heute ausnahmsweise mal Gaissi shutteln am Nachmittag.
Ja - richtig gelesen -  der Toni shuttelt!   :Smile: 

Grund:
Ein KTM Aphex, das jetzt bis zum Freeride-Event in Les alpes Mitte Juni bei mir in Salzburg steht. Und mit dem aphex geht bergauf wirklich nimmer viel *ggg*

1) Ist heut wer unterwegs?

2) Wenn wer von euch Lust und Interesse hat, das Aphex zu testen, Mail an mich genügt - dafür ist es da

Toni

@Stef: Wann startets denn drin ??

----------


## Poison :)

wann fahrst du/ihr? 
lg kevin

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> wann fahrst du/ihr?
> 
> lg kevin



Da war ich schon weg   :Smile: 
(zumindest vom compi)

Werd heut nachmittag auch noch mal rauf.
Meldung - auch fürs APHEX testen - auch gern per phone oder sms möglich (o676-755-02-56)

Toni

----------


## Poison :)

du hast ein sms  :Wink: 

war am samstag oben....nach dem kurzen regen wars richtig fein zu fahren  :Smile:

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Jou, passt.
I meld mi, sobald mein Frau mit m Bus wieder da ist - die verliefert nämlich vorher nu ihr Rössl.........
Toni

----------


## The REVO G

hi war heut mit meim girly

um 19.30 oben
auf an ride und es is super gangen
trocken griffig mir san nach aigen abi und es is guat gangen

letztens ham  ma 2 burschen troffen mit 2 cmp troffen
i hab mi net vorgstellt i bins der gärtner

i hoff ma sigt sie in koppl zum strecken tunning

the revolution gardener

PS .:
wollte fragen ob wer am nächsten weekend (pfingsten) am semmering
fahrt würde gerne am sonntag bis montag bleiben muss am sa auf a hochzeit oder fahren alle öm in schladming

vielleicht dieses wochenende nach leogang

----------


## pAz

> alle öm in schladming


bis auf die powertwins und vl. dem klamsi traut sich wohl keiner starten  :Lol:  -gg-

----------


## klamsi

ben startet glaub i a oder ?

und i trau mi eh "nur" aufn 4x  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

stimmt,da ben auch,sonst hat kaner die eier dazu  :Wink: 
na scherz is ja ned jedermanns sache und ghört a ned da rein!

i könnt rean,wor scho 3 wochn nimma am gaisberg,aber nach dem we. geh ich jedn tag 3.kehre und möcht auch jedn tag aufn spitz mei gabel und andre neue parts einfahren vorm rennen..

also kalmsi nächste woche fett training!  :Lol:

----------


## klamsi

ja....nett wars.....nur zeit hab i kane  :Cry: 

was hastn für neiche parts ?

----------


## pAz

griffe,kasette,bremsbeläge,gabel,schaltzeug...

----------


## pAz

War grad oben,im starken regen über ost und 2. senderteil echt höllisch rutschig zum fahren mit meinen fast slickies  :Smile: 
da wird man sogar an stellen gefordert,die man im trockenen im schlaf foan könnt

so muss des radl ausschaun  :Way To Go:

----------


## noox

Servas Georg - Ich hätte defnitiv Interesse an einer Semmering-Party um Pfingste. Muss mal fragen, ob der eine oder andere Ranger auch dabei wäre. Red ma uns zom.

----------


## The REVO G

i hoff wir seng uns murgen in  k o p p l 

war heut am abend nu schnä oben und hab denn alten schlag a weng ausgrammt und i glaub i muas nu a mal mit der säge a bar äste abschneiden dann miasat man wieder durchfahren können 

und ma hat a geile sicht auf sbg in der abendsun

i bin a mal a wäng in an spagat grutscht nice baalllssss

nice greats

the revolution gardener

----------


## pAz

fährt heute jemand?
wetter is geil...

lg

----------


## geri1324

ist hier jemand...
...der vorhat nach leogang zu fahren? donnerstag hams glaub' ich Betrieb :Confused:  -

----------


## Dr. Dollar

jo, ich werde reinfahren, sobald meine neuen felgen und meine neue nabe da ist....sprich nexte woche....

----------


## Alexx

Weiß jemand wo genau die Downhillstrecke nach Aigen/Parsch beginnt? Is das zufällig dort wo die so viel Holz geschlägert haben? bzw. kann man weiter unten einsteigen?
bin bis jetzt nur nach Koppl runtergefahren (sau geil, echt zu empfehlen!!)

mfg, Alex

----------


## pAz

wenn ich mich ned komplett träusch bist du der kollege vom andi,der mich gerade angrufn hat und gfragt hat!

wenn du noch weitere fragen hast schick mir eine pm,dann kann ich dir gerne alles erklärn

lg

----------


## pAz

sehr interresante fahrt gestern  :Smile: 
im/nach dem heftigen gewitter lustig zum fahrn  :Lol: 

j. gehts los zur planai,fürs regenfoan bin i j. fit  :Way To Go:

----------


## Toni, SB.com

....am Mo oben gewesen, hat nu fein gepasst............

.....nur dem VOLLIDIOTEN mit dem WEISSEN BIG HIT, den ich auf der Kuhtrittwiese angetroffen hab, sei eines gesagt:
15m lange Bremsspurrillen zeugen nicht von Bikebeherrschung, sondern nur von bodenloser Unvernunft.....

......und comments wie  "l.m.a.A.Oida" zeigen höchstens dein mangelndes Niveau und nicht Coolness 

Wegen genau solchen Leuten wie dir wird es am Gaissi immer wieder zu troubles mit Weg Mitbenützern kommen - lern dein bike zu beherrschen.

Toni

----------


## Poison :)

kenn "leider" niemandem mit weissem bighit....vollidiot  :Evil:

----------


## Toni, SB.com

..... sollt es ja schöner sein!

Hat wer Zeit und Lust am späteren Nachmittag schnell mal auffi/obi fetzen?
So etwa gegen 16 von Glasenbach ????

lg,
Toni

Verkaufe komplette - neue (v/h) HOPE MOTO M6 mit Stahlfexleitungen!

----------


## pAz

i würd so gern,ging aber erst ab 18:00  :Frown:

----------


## The REVO G

servas toni

i kenn leider a kann mit am weissen big hit und i muas sagen der hat sie damit kanne freind gmacht am gaissi weder bei de grundbesitzer noch bei der bikenden fraktion den es fallt ja schlieslich auf uns alle zruck

wer ihn kennt möge ihm ausrichten 
das zitat vom götz von berlichen 

könnte mann sich sparen aber vielleicht kann a hält wirklich net besser radlfahren sonder ist nur in lyrik und prosa sehr bewandert

dann sollt er aber a denn berg meiden oder sie a anders radl kaufen
denn wir werden dich finden und ............ 

schöne grüsse 
vom revo gärtner

ps 
i kenn nur an mit am schwarzen bighit und der bremst nur ganz selten

----------


## pAz

> i kenn nur an mit am schwarzen bighit und der bremst nur ganz selten


 :Lol: 
(scherz)

----------


## nicodh10

ich hab ein graues big hit aber 1.war ich da net oben und hab auch nicht so was geschrieben

----------


## pAz

werd heud wider mal rauffschaun und es nach elsbethen krachn lassen :P

----------


## The REVO G

war heit auf a fahrt nach aigen unterwegs es is super gangen !!!!

nice greats 

the revo gärtner

----------


## Monty Burns

> du sag lieber bescheid, wenn du mal im lande bist.. schleichst hier jedes mal wie so´n furz umher..


ok damit ich mir nicht nachher wieder was anhören muss, die offizielle Anmeldung meines "Heimats"-besuchs. Ich komme morgen Abend und würde gerne DO, FR und vielleicht Samstags fahren, natürlich nur bei Schönwetter, Freibier und Grillerei danach.

Also an die üblichen Verdächtigen gehts bisserl trainieren, damit ich nicht unten immer so lange auf euch warten muss =)

an schönen und man sieht sich!

PS: die Pfeife mit dem weißen Big Hit werden wir auch suchen, hehe

----------


## Poison :)

flo...wer isn des mitm weissen BH? ( :Lol: )




> natürlich nur bei Schönwetter, Freibier und Grillerei danach.


wetter is grad ideal in sbg...es schüttet  :Way To Go: 




> Also an die üblichen Verdächtigen gehts bisserl trainieren, damit ich nicht unten immer so lange auf euch warten muss =)


 :Smile:  ...hast du da was verwechselt?  :Smile: 

freu mich aufs fahren....jedoch bin ich do+fr. nicht im lande!
geht also nur samstag!

----------


## noox

Ich war heute mit'n Harry (Rangers) und ein paar Leute Gaisberg rauftreten. Richtung Nocksteinkehre runter, Rundwanderweg und dann links den Rundwanderweg weiter und Richtung Koppl (nicht dort wo bei der Einfahrt das Holzgstell ist).

Weiter unten ist da mal so eine kleine Hütte und direkt davor geht's rechts runter. Knapp davor hatten alle außer mir (4 Leute) einen Platten. Also zwei sofort, bei zwei ist dann erst ein paar Kehren weiter unten aufgefallen, dass Luft ausgeht. Falls jemand fährt, soll er vielleicht schauen, ob da irgendwo was liegt (ev. Stacheldraht).

Insgesamt warens bis unten 7 Platten. Mit den Patronen hat's auch ziemlich gefeigelt ("Jetzt hast a Patrone verschwendet!" "Geh, jetzt wissma wenigstens, dass nu a Loch ist.") Aber ich hatte eh meine sehr super funktionierende  :Big Grin:  Minipumpe mit, die sich partout immer auf Autoventil umschaltete (ich hab ja Autoventil). 

Ich hab oben wieder mal zuviel Luft rausgetan. Unten bei der Tankstelle hatte ich (angeblich) 0,9 hinten und 0,6 vorne drinnen. Und die XC-Biker mit 2,5 - 3 bar hatten die Patschen. 

Aber sonst war's ziemlich ein Spass. Gaisberg gibt einfach viel her!

Highlight war aber ein älteres Ehepaar. Nocksteinkehre runter, bei umgefallenen Baum rechts vorbei, unter umgefallenen Baum durch, schnelles Stückl mit Wellen. Dort gabelt sich der Weg. Rechts liegt a große Fichte über'n Weg. Ca in 1m Höhe. Steht das Ehepaar vor der Fichte und fängt mit aner Bogensäge !!! die Fichte auseinanderschneiden an. Dabei war die Sägeblattlänge ca. Baumdurchmesser + 10cm. Und dann meinten sie noch, wir sollten ihnen nächstes Mal 2 Bier mitnehmen, weil wir ja dann wieder ungehindert durchfahren können.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The REVO G

hi
war heit mitn wolfi richtung koppl unterwegs haben 4 burschen kennenglernt

san dann richtung nocksteinkehre da haben die forstarbeiter a 

2,5 m BREITE schnese in den wald gehackt und dann sagt nu ana mir downhiller machen de wege hin dann frag i mi schon a weng

noox des ehepaar war nimmer da aber am bam siegt ma a nu nix das a weg war da trink ma des bier lieber selber !!! gggg 

hoff ma sigt sie a x 

nice rides 

the reolution gardener

----------


## noox

Jo, bei der Schneise hat's mich auch ziemlich grissen. Der gonze schene Singletrail ist weg  :Frown: .  Außerdem ist's jetzt Sperrgebiet. Und da ist's vermutlich unter der Woche, wenn die Holz-Arbeiten im Gange sind, nicht so g'scheit zu fahren.

Wegen Ehepaar: Ist die Säge noch gesteckt? Weil so wie die gesägt haben, hätts es sicher gsteckt. Aber wenn's wirklich durchkommen wären, hätt's es eh daschlagen.

Aber wir haben uns eh auch als Forstarbeiter betätigt. Bei den Weg nach Koppl runter ist ein morscher 5m Baumstamm leicht schief drinnengehängt und nur oben an einem 5cm Ast eines anderen Baums gehangen. Mit Fallrichtung genau am Weg. Aber wir haben da eh zuerst mal a halbe Stunde Patschen pickt, bis ma des gesehen haben...

----------


## pAz

interresante sachn die da am gaisberg passiern  :Smile: 
hoff,das i a bald wider aufi kumm...

----------


## Poison :)

heud noch jemand unterwegs? 
lg kevin

----------


## pAz

tut sich in der bikepark-saison übrhaupt noch was oben? :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

kommts alle nach wag, is eh viel besser als gayberg...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

alaz...gausber is thses best

----------


## noox

Am Board herscht strengstes Alkoholverbot! Besonders für Mods  :Big Grin:   :Devil:   :Mr. Orange:

----------


## klamsi

> alaz...gausber is thses best


oida bist agsoffn  :Tongue:  

da gebens erm amoi alcohol und was kumt ausa ?

----------


## Poison :)

a mogn, das i ma denk: verfi****er alkohol....gebts ma sowso nie wiederre  :Rolleyes:

----------


## The REVO G

wars hart im gusswerk

----------


## meLi!i

> wars hart im gusswerk



joP...war zu geiL daddy :Mr. Brown:

----------


## pAz

seit langem werd ich heud mal wider den hausberg rocken  :Smile: 
sonst noch jemand oben gegen mittag? 
lg

----------


## The REVO G

hi 

war gestern abend schnell auf unsern hausberg und bin den schlag gfahren
der super trocken und jetzt mit am ausblick in die abendsonne für viel entschädigt bin dan richtung aigen 3 kehre man merkt das da schon lang 
kana mehr gfahren is es waren überhaupt kanne spuren zu sehen

nice rides on the mountain G BERG

greats 
the revo G

----------


## Toni, SB.com

War gestern zwei Mal oben, s erste Mal n 824er Weg und s zweite Mal dann Stromschlag und danach Kuhtritt......
Der Gaisberg schein ja vollkommen zu verwaisen in der Bikeparkzeit, hmmm ???
Nicht mal Spuren hab ich gesehen - aber so geil zum Riden  :Smile: 

Keep on rockin,
Toni

----------


## klamsi

also am 810 weg is scho was los was i so gseng&#180;hab....da kumt ma laufend wer entgegen..... :Wink:  (wo isn da 824 ? pm ?)

fg

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> (wo isn da 824 ? pm ?)
> fg


Heya;

Des is die Verlängerung vom Stromschlag. Wenn du vom Schlag auf den neuen Spazierweg triffst nicht gerade Richtung Zistel sondern rechts halten bis runter zum Rundwanderweg. Dort auch rechts Richtung Brücke und in einer scharfen Rechtskurve zweigt dann der WW über eine kleine Kuppe weg ab - Falllinie Richtung Aigen..........

Toni

----------


## klamsi

klingt guat...muass i ma moi anschaun....

fg

----------


## Monty Burns

falls es wer (als ersatzteillager) brauchen kann! .... die meisten kennen ja den Zustand! wahres Schnäppchen! 

an schönen!

----------


## Monty Burns

werte Kollegen, das nächste! 

Ist am WE wer am Gaisi unterwex?

----------


## pAz

in der bikepark-saison is immer sehr wenig los,vor allem am we.!

ich war des letzte mal vor 2 mon. oben  :Eek:   :Smile:

----------


## The REVO G

hi
war heute nach der arbeit noch am gaisberg ca um 19.00 oben war schon fasst zu spät den unten nach elsbethen wars schon sehr dunkel
hab angst so ganz allein im wald mit den BUNNYS
aber i glaub es war schon lang kana mehr am gaissi den i hab net an reifenabdruck oder a bremsspur gseng ( gruss an die bundesforste den de machen bremsspuren mit am tracktor de 2,5 m breit ´san
richtung ostseite

bin den schlag gfahren des is einfach stark im sonenuntergang da zum fahren

i freu mi schon wann die downhiller wieder den berg bevölkern

nice rides on the homemountain

THE GARDENER

----------


## MC Novalis

hi!
mal a frage: wo is der gaisberg eigentlich? is aber ned der "gaiskopf" oder?greetz

----------


## The REVO G

hi 
der gaisberg ist einer von den salzburger stadtbergen mit so manch
einer knackigen abfahrt  
the g

----------


## MC Novalis

aha! und wie kommt man da rauf? sag jetz nicht strampeln!?
is da der Untersberg auch in der nähe?

----------


## klamsi

untersberg is "in der nähe" san so 5km dat i sagn....aber für bikes absolut nicht zu befahrn !

gaisberg kumt ma nur durch strampeln rauf oder wenn ma wenn kent mim auto  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

tja, dass du meine Spuren vom Sa nicht gesehen hast, liegt an unserem leicht unterschiedlichen Fahrstil  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MC Novalis

warum nicht zu befahre? gehts einfach ned wegen dem gelände usw. dort, oder darf man ned ... ?

aber i glaub da muss i mal runter schaun.

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Am Untersberg herrscht absolutes Fahrverbot - Privatbesitz (Mayr Melnhof) - und dessen Jagdpersonal ist freundlich ausgedrückt den bikern nicht gerade wohl gesonnen  :Smile: 
(ausserdem heisst es zuerst mal 2 Stunden bike rauf schleppen......)

Gaisberg - 850hm, locker zum rauf haxeln, oder??  :Wink: 

@Gardener: Bin nach wie vor regelmässig oben, pflicht dir aber bei, zur Zeit is ruhig - was eh ned schlecht ist, Herbst ist Wanderzeit........

cya, Toni

----------


## The REVO G

war des wochenend 2 x oben und es war echt geil

mit n demowolf hama an andern weg gnuma as sunst war aber scharf a mal was 
neichs zum seng

toni wir hätten den weg gsucht den du dem klamsi a mal erklärt hast haben aber leider den einstieg net gfunden
egal ham a an andern gnuma

a paar fotos hab i a gmacht das ned salzburger a wissen was wir fürn luxus 
beinah mitten in der stadt ham (grins)

bis bald 

the revo g

----------


## klamsi

> mit n demowolf hama an andern weg gnuma as sunst war aber scharf a mal was 
neichs zum seng

 wo seitsn leicht runter ?

----------


## sams

> Am Untersberg herrscht absolutes Fahrverbot - Privatbesitz (Mayr Melnhof) - und dessen Jagdpersonal ist freundlich


had schon mal wer probleme mid dem herrn mayer-melnhof ghabt?
dem gehört ja die Plaike auch (Neumarkt-henndorf-thalgau) und jeder rät mir ab dort zu fahren weil sich nimand was scheist eine anzeige zu machen??

----------


## klamsi

der melnhof hat vor ein paar jahren mal a aktion scharf gestartet.....da habens direkt auf mtbler gelauert und jeder der erwischt worden is hat gscheid zahlen dürfen......weiss nicht wie des jetzt is aber gutest hört ma übern max leida wirklich ned.....

----------


## sams

> ...da habens direkt auf mtbler gelauert...


was hat der gegen uns?? (ernst gemeinte frage!)

im grunde stören wir niemanden und machen nix kaputt

----------


## klamsi

naja des kann ma sehen wie ma will......

was ich so über ihn weiss is es so das er zum einen ein begeisterter jäger sein dürfte bzw. sich überhaupt halt sehr um seinen besitz (wald) kümmert....was ja auch verständlich is....is ja im grunde sein kapital !
daher kann ichs schon verstehen das er mit allen mitteln versucht das ganze zu schützen...auch wenns für uns nicht immer nachvolziehbar ist.......

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Gestern mit dem Werner ( www.mosabuam.com ) am Gaissi gewesen.
So warm, dass ma mit dem Shirt auffi fahren hat können.

Oberhalb der Zistel ist die Trasse ein Mix aus Schneematsch und Schotter.
Ab der Zistel sind die 3 Standardabfahrten praktisch Schnee frei.
Die Aigner und die Kuhtrittwiese sind ziemlich DRECKIG, die Rodelstrecke (bei der Mitteregg rein geht gut......

Tja, wenn scho der Frühling im Dezember kommt......

keep on ridin,
toni

----------


## skimp

boah toni,
kann ich das nächste mal mitfahren? endlich wieder mal gaissi!!!!

lg
stef

----------


## Poison :)

war leider scho ewig nimma oben....nie zeit =(

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> boah toni,
> kann ich das nächste mal mitfahren? endlich wieder mal gaissi!!!!
> 
> lg
> stef


Sers Stef!

Logo kannst - mal schauen, ob und wie viel Schnee jetzt kommt......
aber fürs WE sagt er eh eher wieder mild an.

Toni

----------


## DirtMerchant

steff du rotzer,
beim toni schleimen und wenn i di frag, sagst immer du hast grad ned so die motivation und so...

DU GAYBALL LUSCHI!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Heho Woifei,

Wenn i zan Steff sog du er soi mid mir MEIN haustrail rocken soga a imma er hod koa dawei!:-(

Flug schon gebucht?

g Andreas

----------


## skimp

> DU GAYBALL LUSCHI!


wulfgäng.. mitn toni würd i jo auffi tretn.. und auffitret-technisch wiss ma ja, wer da die wirkliche luschn is, gö?!  :Wink: 





> Wenn i zan Steff sog du er soi mid mir MEIN haustrail rocken soga a imma er hod koa dawei!:-(


jo, i kimm jo eh ummi.. mia ham hoit leider ned des halbe jahr whistler trainingsvorsprung, des du hast andiboy..

----------


## Pinzgauner

aufitreten werd in BC eh ned. Do nemma entweder die Gondola oder an Dodge RAM:-)

----------


## DirtMerchant

heidiho badass,
hast a neiche karre? oder is des derzeit dei wohnung? ;-)

----------


## Pinzgauner

Hawideri Woifei,

Hab zwar einen Dodge aber keinen RAM sonder Caravan;-) Den ganzen Sommer ueber hab ich in der Karre gechlafen (Die meiste Zeit Parking Lot 4 in Whistler). Zum Shuttlen an der Nortshore (Das ist wo ich jetzt wohne gleich hinterm Haus;-)) brauchen wir aber eine zweite Karre und da koennten wir ja fuer einen/zwei Tag einen RAM mieten. Echt BC style halt: 20 Liter auf 50 Kilometer!

g BA

----------


## skimp

redet eh koaner mehr mit mir?

hast jetzt a wohnung andiboy? weil in deiner karre schlaf i sicha ned!!!

----------


## Pinzgauner

I hob a zimmer an der northshore. Owa fuer Whistler kann ich was organisieren. Brauchst nur zu sagen wann du kommst:-)

----------


## skimp

dann lass moi umawachsen dein plan.. hüüft mir bei meiner planung exträm..

----------


## DirtMerchant

sag glaubts das ma des scho im richtigen thread ausdiskutieren???
wollen die herren ev. einen neuen erstellenm oder stell ma wieder um auf emails???

----------


## Pinzgauner

Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Eigentlich viel ich ja nur euch beiden auf die Eier gehen und nicht dem ganzen Forum. Last uns unseren "Wir sind zu faul um nach Kanada fahren - Krieg" wieder per Mail austragen!

Solllen wir die Eintraege loeschen?

Eins noch fuer alle Mitleser: Bin noch bis Anfang/Mitte Juli in BC (North Vancouver). Wer in der Gegen ist -> einfach private Message an mich (Das Feature habe ich vorige Woche nach 1 Jahr Forumsmitgliedschaft bemerkt:-).

Ich stehe als Guide zur Verfuegung. (Am Bike und auf Ski)

g aus BC

Andreas
Der gerne mal die Trails rocken wuerde mit Leuten die er auch versteht;-)

----------


## noox

Bei dem Thread ist net so schlimm, der kummt eh immer wieder auf Gaisberg zurück.

Aber mal Whistler klingt eh net schlecht - ich sollte nächstes Jahr sowieso mal rüber an Freund in der Nähe von LA besuchen.

----------


## Poison :)

whistler wär a traum....der satz is aber a alptraum  :EEK!:    

> Eigentlich *viel* ich ja nur euch beiden auf die Eier gehen und nicht dem ganzen Forum.

  :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## skimp

> der satz is aber a alptraum


typischer austro-kanadier.. "ey, brauchst du, oder?"

----------


## noox

Fortsetzung unter:

www.downhill-board.com/46697-...g-2008-dh.html

----------

